# EVAP canister vent control valve



## amp1114 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey I'm having issues with my vent control valve and I could use some help. I pulled codes P0440 (EVAP leak) and P0446 (canister vent control valve circuit fault). So I removed my CVCV and applied 12 V directly from the battery, it worked just fine. Thing is I noticed from the FSM and other threads that there is an O-ring but I did not find one when I removed my CVCV. Could the absence of the O-ring trigger the EVAP codes?

I've searched other threads but I couldn't find any information on whether or not the o-ring triggers the codes.

I would really appreciate any help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could, but make sure it's not there. There were two designs of the canister and vent control valve. Early canisters had a recessed groove for the "O" seal and the vent control valve mated flush against the canister. Later design had a snout on the control valve that had the "O" seal on it; the canister had a larger hold than early designs and the snout of the vent control valve slid into the canister. Later designs sealed a lot better than the early design.


----------



## amp1114 (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh ok, I have the earlier design. I just checked my canister for the O-ring but it wasn't there. So where can I find an o-ring? Can I buy it separately?


----------

